# Lie Nielsen block plane / shepard smoother. E bay 2buyornot2buy



## woodnut99 (Dec 17, 2007)

Looking at a previous post it got me thinking. That sometimes I can get caught up in tools blinded by some strange plane fever. I was just bidding on a lie nielsen block plane beautiful, but my stanley is tuned and more than fine. There's also a shepard smoother "kit" I've seen some beautiful planes come out of this kit but found out shepard in canada went out of business, due to maybe production cost or material costs. They're on e bay now if any one wants to try. I gave up. the shepard is still a good price. But I have some cherry to buy think i'll put my wood fund toward more wood.. I wrote about this because, Often I find myself looking for a deal, not realizing a brand new item is not much more, sometimes even the same price. Thanks to some of the friends here I'm remembering to really read reviews and tests on my product and think twice about any larger purchase in the future. Now I know I can get some good results and honest advice. From the lumberjocks.. Just really wanted to tell a few folks that if you type in lie nielsen you should find some deals time to time if your a fan of they're tools. I did manage to get a nice low angle plane for 30$ well 42 w shipping still pretty good.
I'm newish to the computer so this may not be any secret at all.. So if for any reason at all basides that I had to post this to say thanks once again to "the honest" people here. You've already saved me a few head aches. Hope I can return the favor.

patrick

p.s. If anyone hasn't seen it , Sgt_Lobo's 1911 .45 Gun Box Winter project entry. Just raised the Bar, for competition. This is one sweet box. And in my opinion, I think boxes designed for a specific item are Most interesting. I always need to know what's that box for? OR what's going inside? This project Is Mint! color design function content nice Finish process etc… Don't know how I'm going to compete , with this one. Still drawing plans… mohimbe' and purple heart so far. Good luck guys/gals.. Can't wait to see more. Very inspiring.


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah, ebay is not always a great deal. Many times you can find item (brand new) cheaper if you do a little hunting.

I think I may have caught your fever this Christmas, I seem to be wanting ( I need  a few new planes.. atl at least one

I remember reading a post here on LumberJocs (several in fact) that talks about what planes are good to have in a shop. I currently have a small block plan that was my grand fathers and I love it but I need to tune it and want a few more.

If anyone reading this has a link to the posts on "good planes for a newbie" (or something like that), can you post the link here?

I just saw a GRÖZ Block Planes on Woodcraft for $19 hmm sounds to cheep to be with the shipping.
http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=5338&productid=146075&WeeklySpecial=True


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

I have done a fair amount of plane purchases on eBay. I got a Stanley #4, a Sargent #408 (equivalent to a Stanley #3), Sargent #409 (like a #4) and finally after much casting about a Sargent #410 which is the same width and heft as a Stanley 4 1/2 smoother. The Sargents have all been very reasonable (see my plane rehab blog). Even the #410 was less than $46 shipping included. 
All of them together were less than one new Lie-Nielsen or a new Veritas, including buying Hock or Veritas replacement irons.

Thos. Angle gave me the drift on these Sargents. Aside from the lack of a frog adjustment screw (you have to set the frog with two screws into the casting - with the lever cap, chipbreaker and blade removed), these Sargent VBM (*Very Best Made*) planes are equivalent to Stanley Bailey pattern planes of the same time frame and are easily superior to today's Groz, Anant and Kamal planes. They just take some clean up, restoration and tune up to be top-flight. I used David Pruett and Wayne Cox's methods to rehab. Links to their methods are on my blog page. Don't get me wrong, if you have more money than time, then by all means, get a fresh new Lie-Nielsen or Veritas etc. I still lust after a LV bevel up smoother. Someday I'll enjoy that new plane smell (LOL), but the economic picture for that purchase isn't happening anyday soon.

And as Thos. pointed out, once I have rehabbed these old beauties and learned how to make them work as they should, then I will have deserved the purchase of a $200 dollar plane. I just might not need (read want, lust after) them so badly when all is said and done.

Ebay tip: Google Auction Sniping


----------



## woodnut99 (Dec 17, 2007)

NIce reply Douglas, I think I've learned my lesson, And will try fixing up a sargent or two. They seem to feel better when you've put the work into refurbishing them your self… Thanks for the Plane Rehab""" info I'm going to check your blogs.. My favorite's are still my grandfathers stanley adkustable mouth block with the older steel cap. and The one "lucky" buy I did make of a cheaper nelson low angle used block. Think I'm ready for a good smoother now.. Let me know any advice thanks . . I'll check out some older sargents..May return to you for some advice tuning. Thanks again


----------

